#ayatana 2009-11-04
<atrus> so, i'm still confused about the messaging menu. What determines if an application shows up there?
<atrus> evolution/empathy/gwibber/pidgin seem to just be there permanently, even the ones i don't use, just because they're installed. gm-notify only shows up when its running which seems like the right behavior...
<atrus> is there a way to remove things from the menu if i don't want them there?
<atrus> ie, an app that's installed for another user, but that I don't actually use at all?
<atrus> also, is there any visual indication from indicator-applet that an application isn't running? Evolution's always in there, but it seems like the menu only does anything if the evolution UI is open, which is confusing.
<tedg> atrus: You can remove things by putting them in the blacklist directory if you'd like.
<tedg> atrus: Applications that show up there are those who have been ported to use the libindicate library.
<tedg> atrus: gm-notify should put it self as a launcher there, but it hasn't yet.
<tedg> atrus: Not having a large difference between running and not running is a design goal in that you can go to a menu to find the application no matter what the state of it is.
<atrus> tedg: okay, so looking at evolution for example, how do i tell from looking at the menu whether evolution is actually checking mail for me?
<atrus> it shows up in the menu regardless of whether it's checking mail (apparently).
<tedg> atrus: It will have your mailboxes listed below it, and not have a description if it is not running.
<tedg> Sorry.  Description == not running.  Mailboxes == running.
<atrus> that seems somewhat non-intuitive.
<SiDi> Hi there. Does anyone have Celeste Lyn Paul's email by chance?
<ScottK> SiDi: Should be in her Launchpad profile or you can contact her via Launchpad.
<SiDi> ScottK: do you have her LP username then please? :)
<ScottK> SiDi: I'd guess seele (her IRC Nick), but if not LP search on that should turn it up.
<SiDi> oh, found her on google. Thanks
<atrus> tedg: so, where is this blacklist directory? or did that make karmic/karmic-proposed yet?
<tedg> atrus: ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist  If you want you can just do "mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist ; cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/* /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/"
<tedg> Sorry, the second directory in the cp should be the blacklist one.
<tedg> Copy-and-paste error.
<atrus> hmm.
<atrus> so, i did "mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist; cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist", and then removed/re-added the indicator applet, but evolution still shows up in there.
<tedg> Sorry, it should be "applications-blacklist" instead of "application-blacklist"
<atrus> "mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist; cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist"
<atrus> and evolution still shows up.
<tedg> Hmm...  that's unexpected....
<tedg> I need to go and make dinner.  But probably the best thing to do is kill indicator-messages-service and then run it in a terminal.  It'll output lots of fun information about what it's thinking.
<atrus> tedg: so it does report finding the blacklist item, but it also reports "Found file: evolution" twice...
<atrus> oh.
#ayatana 2009-11-06
<atrus> i appear to have queue of a few hundred messages in notify-osd from one application. is there any way to clear the queue, so it's not displaying things fro the next hour?
<hyperair> killall notify-osd
<hyperair> that's what i do
<hyperair> but yeah it's quite a pain
#ayatana 2009-11-07
<hyperair> say.. the whole notify-osd bubble on the second position thing was supposed to solve the issue of it blocking the search textbox in firefox, right? it still blocks mine.
<atrus> hyperair: doesn't it fade out and let you use the the search textbox anyways?
<hyperair> atrus: if i move my mouse over it. then it times out, and the next dialog comes out, and appears unfaded. then i have to move my mouse off and on again. very irritating
<atrus> ah. hrm. yes.
#ayatana 2009-11-08
<hyperair> hmmmm notify-osd does not take kindly to japanese characters eh..
<hyperair> Final Zone
<hyperair> 羽丘淳
<hyperair> the second line was missing.
<hyperair> hmm it seems fine when i send it through notify-send
<hyperair> how weird
<hyperair> aha.
<hyperair> $ notify-send "Now Playing" 'Final Zone
<hyperair> 羽丘淳'
<hyperair> that skips the last line.
<hyperair> adding one extra line break seems to work.
<atrus> hyperair: works for me
<atrus> adding the extra line break just adds an extra blank line, but it works fine without the extra.
<hyperair> atrus: okay, that's strange..
<hyperair> what version of notify-osd?
<atrus> 0.9.24-0ubuntu1
<hyperair> hmm same here..
<hyperair> locale encoding is?
<hyperair> utf8?
<atrus> atrus@figment:~/vee10paper$ echo $LANG
<atrus> en_CA.UTF-8
<atrus> hyperair: so, utf8, yeah. the japanese characters showed up fine
<hyperair> hmm weird =\
<hyperair> it shows up if i add something after it..
<hyperair> atrus: it's supposed to be two lines. did you put it on the second line?
<atrus> put what on the second line?
<atrus> <hyperair> $ notify-send "Now Playing" 'Final Zone
<atrus> <hyperair> 羽丘淳'
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> weird..
<atrus> that works correctly, outputs "No Playing", "Final Zone", and "羽丘淳" on seperate lines
 * hyperair scratches head and wonders why it won't work here
#ayatana 2010-11-08
<jcastro> njpatel: tomorrow afternoonish a good time for you to talk about Places?
<jcastro> njpatel: dude I think I am going to make a video
<jcastro> with your example one
<jcastro> and kind of show people how they work, etc.
<jcastro> and then leave them a URL
<njpatel> jcastro, should be, as long as I get through my work today/tomorrow morning
<jcastro> njpatel: in other words, please don't break the youtbue one
<njpatel> jcastro, lol, I haven't touched it :)
<jcastro> njpatel: I'm flexible so if you get behind I can wait
<njpatel> cool, thanks
<jcastro> njpatel: wait, you promised me compiz unity like RSN. :p
<njpatel> working on it dude :)
<jcastro> bratsche: is your gtkresizer thing going into natty?
<bratsche> Yes.
<jcastro> I am looking for an excuse to upgrade
<ScottK> jcastro: JFDI.
<ScottK> ;-)
<jcastro> I knew that would come back to haunt me every day!
#ayatana 2010-11-09
<didrocks> jcastro: here is it (not pasting in #ubuntu-desktop because of the meeting): http://paste.ubuntu.com/528773/
<jcastro> thanks!
<didrocks> yw
#ayatana 2010-11-10
<kklimonda> bah, appmenu-gtk breaks emacs gtk+ menus just by being installed
<eaerth> are there any known bugs with notify-osd with xorg-edgers in lucid? i noticed it the entire time in maverick but in lucid it was fine for a while and now i'm experiencing the same bug.
<nigelb> eaerth: what is the bug you're experiencing?
<eaerth> nigelb: hey, thanks for the response. the bug i'm experiencing is basically the bottom and right edge of notifications is chopped off. just the part where it fades though; like all of the text is still visible.
<nigelb> eaerth: Have you logged a bug on launchpad for this?
<nigelb> Its a lot more easier if you do.  Developers aren't looking at IRC 24 x 7
<eaerth> no, i know what you mean. i was considering that i'm just not familiar with any of the commands to run to get logs of either edgers or notify. ;\
<nigelb> well, ubuntu-bug notify-osd sould grab whatever is relevant
<nigelb> If you can add in a screenshot, that would do wonders :)
<eaerth> right on, thanks.
<nigelb> once you do that and mention the bug number here, maybe somone will look at the bug when they come online
<and471> tedg, what would it take to get a custom gtk widget into an appindicator menu? (like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=network-menu-simple.jpg)
<and471> (the on off toggleswitch)
<tedg> and471, We'll support the toggle switches as standard items.  You should just use a checkbox for now.
<tedg> No custom widgets though.
<and471> tedg, what do you mean you'll support them as standard items?
<tedg> and471, It'll be in the default set of dbusmenu widgets.  So you can include libido for it and then it'll get across the bus fine.
<and471> tedg, ah ok, when you start to create it, ping me, as I have already written it in python :)
<tedg> and471, K, it'll probably be bratsche though :)
<and471> bratsche, ^
<tedg> bratsche, Do you remember that dbusmenu code we added for the grabs in Alt+letter showing of the menus?
<tedg> bratsche, Turns out those variables aren't available in GTK 3.
<tedg> bratsche, I'm considering commenting it to get the GTK 3 patch in and opening a bug on it.
<tedg> bratsche, What do you think?
<bratsche> tedg: I can't remember what variables you mean now.
<bratsche> GdkModifierType or something?
<bratsche> Or was it something on GtkMenuItem?
<tedg> bratsche, It was GtkMenuShell.  Let me get a link real quick.
<bratsche> ->have_grab?
<tedg> bratsche, Yeah: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk/annotate/head%3A/libdbusmenu-gtk/client.c#L457
<tedg> bratsche, active as well
<bratsche> Oh yeah.
<bratsche> Fucking grabs.
<bratsche> :)
<tedg> bratsche, :)  So if I comment that code out and file a bug, do you think that makes sense?
<tedg> bratsche, I'm guessing it's going to take a bit to work out.
<bratsche> Yeah, makes sense for now.
<klattimer> seb128: could you review my branch for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/645724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 645724 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Ibus applet in unity does not allow selection of menu entries by mouse. (affected: 6, heat: 36)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<klattimer> kenvandine: I kicked ibus's arse up and down today
<klattimer> :)
<seb128> klattimer, ok, adding that to my todo
<seb128> klattimer, do you consider it ready for an upload to natty?
<kenvandine> klattimer, great :)
<klattimer> seb128: maverick not natty
 * kenvandine needs to head to lunch, bbiab
<seb128> klattimer, why not natty?
<klattimer> for natty it's probably the best we've got
<klattimer> but it needs to be merged and released into maverick asap
<klattimer> as it makes ibus work again
<seb128> right, we can and should upload to both
<bratsche> Do you guys know if there are some apps that have pygi bindings done already, or just pygtk?
<bratsche> s/apps/libs
<seb128> bratsche, what do you mean?
<seb128> bratsche, the idea is to not have bindings by using the typelib?
<bratsche> seb128: I'm trying to make some bindings for libgrope, and hoping to find something to peek at.
<seb128> bratsche, I'm not sure to get the question, gi just make you get ride of have to write bindings
<seb128> you just use python-gi and the gir datas
<seb128> bratsche, you should probably add introspection to your library
<klattimer> lmfao
<klattimer> I just turned the news on
<klattimer> there's riots in milbank tower
<bratsche> Yeah, Christian Giordano was posting videos to it.
<bratsche> http://www.flickr.com/photos/asifkhan/5163734529/
<and471> ^ that is fucking disgraceful
<and471> I am a student in the UK and I am embaressed
<and471> *embarrassed
<bratsche> Yeah, no doubt.  It's crazy.
<seb128> bratsche, did my reply answer your binding question?
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah.  I'm setting up introspection stuff now.  I'll try to figure out how to make it usable from Python using that next.
<bratsche> seb128: Thanks
<seb128> bratsche, basically python -c 'from gi.repository import Component"
<seb128> where Component is your gir
<seb128> Gtk, Nautilus, etc
<seb128> then Gtk.api
<seb128> >>> from gi.repository import Gtk
<seb128> >>> Gtk.Dialog()
<seb128> <Dialog object at 0x9540af4 (GtkDialog at 0x96650c8)>
<seb128> bratsche, ^
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> bratsche, libgrope, awesome
<bratsche> Hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey bratsche
<bratsche> kenvandine: I made some gobject-introspection fu for libgrope, and was wondering if you get a few minutes any time today if you could look at it and see if it looks kind of right.  Now that I've made it, I don't really know what to do with it. :)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> push it someone and let me look
<kenvandine> in a bit...
<kenvandine> i think i might be starting to win this fight i have been having with couchdb :)
<bratsche> kenvandine: lp:~bratsche/libgrope/gobject-introspection
<bratsche> Nice :)
<kenvandine> seriously... it took me an hour to fix this facebook problem in maverick, lucid, and trunk... but now all day to just make couchdb not freaking grow huge in lucid's version
<kenvandine> bratsche, still going to be a bit... i didn't win the fight with couchdb yet... :)
 * kenvandine needs a break... javascript and making couchdb do things there is no python API for hurts
<bratsche> kenvandine: No worries.  It doesn't need to be today necessarily.
 * kenvandine wants to see what libgrope is :)
<kenvandine> bratsche, don't forget, tomorrow is a holiday
<kklimonda> kenvandine: what do you need api for?
<kenvandine> in order to run an update handler in couchdb, to only update a doc if it needs updating
<kenvandine> there is no python api
<bratsche> kenvandine: Oh, it is?  What's tomorrow?
<kenvandine> this is part of backporting the facebook fix for gwibber
<kenvandine> bratsche, verterans day :)
<bratsche> Sweet!
<kenvandine> bratsche, you and i both missed the last holiday :)
<kenvandine> so wanted to remind you :)
<kklimonda> kenvandine: ugh, couchdb has way to many features
<bratsche> kenvandine: Awesome, thanks!
<kklimonda> too*
<kenvandine> kklimonda, a good feature .... and i really need it for lucid
<kenvandine> otherwise gwibber_messages will get huge
<kklimonda> kenvandine: I don't say you don't but from my perspective, as someone who'll have to implement it in couchdb-glib, it sucks ;)
<kenvandine> kklimonda, haha... well you might not need to
<kklimonda> kenvandine: I'm just going to pretend it doesn't excist
<kklimonda> exist*
<kenvandine> it isn't a feature any of the desktopcouch guys knew existed
<kklimonda> actually, I can probably reuse most of the CouchdbQuery \o/
 * kenvandine goes to light the grill and pop open a beer :)
<kenvandine> laters!
<kklimonda> those are just design documents after all
<kklimonda> see ya :)
#ayatana 2010-11-11
<eaerth> good eve' m'lady.
<eaerth> i was wondering about a bug i'm experiencing with xorg edgers and notify-osd last night and it was suggested to file a bug, i did the command to do this but for some reason or another it wasn't able to submit it. i did however find two occasions of the bug in launchpad though if anyone is willing to take a look?
<eaerth> i believe a developer responded and suggested downgrading to a version of pixman that was equivalent to maverick, however i'm running the lucid variation and i'm not sure if this is possible? did a search in synaptic for pixman and only found one thing but i don't think that was what i'm supposed to be looking for. ;S
<eaerth> and then someone i was talking to said they didn't know why i don't just disable notify-osd all together but i rather like having it active because i work in fullscreen for the most part and it's pretty handy to see when something is going on...
<eaerth> any help regarding this would be much appreciated... i'd hate to give up on it.
<eaerth> hello?
<czajkowski> gord: thanks
<sense> mpt: Was it the Conservative office in Millbank which was trashed by students?
<mpt> sense, it was the building generally, they were pretty unfocused
<sense> mpt: Did Canonical get any damage?
<mpt> They started out attacking Millbank Tower itself, where we are, before realizing the Conservative HQ is next door
<mpt> We got some smoke, that's all
<sense> Ah, ok. Fortunately not more.
<sense> Ah! There is already a paragraph about it on Wikipedia.
<jorge> sense: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11162/is-it-possible-to-alter-and-update-the-status-icon-of-a-running-indicator-applet
<jorge> with a bounty too!
<htorque> tedg, hello, i'm the one that asked this question about updating indicator icons: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11162/is-it-possible-to-alter-and-update-the-status-icon-of-a-running-indicator-applet
<htorque> tedg, i'm setting an icon (by name from the current theme), overwrite this icon with new information (which works), and try to re-set it (which doesn't). you think this is a bug?
<c10ud> i guess indicators are caching the icons.. and i think this is quite an abuse of the indicators :p
<htorque> if it's a bug, how would the icon cache influence the situation? (i tried above with icon cache, with updating the icon cache after every icon overwrite, and without icon cache - no change)
<c10ud> note: i'm not affiliated with canonical, etc.
<htorque> c10ud, it definitely is!
<tedg> htorque, It seems that it should notice the file change.  I thought that GTK did that for us, with theme changes.
<htorque> c10ud, i just feel bad without my system applet in the panel
<c10ud> has it been removed? (i'm still on lucid)
<htorque> i don't think there will be a possibility to add gnome-applets to unity's top panel
<c10ud> oh, right, unity..
<htorque> tedg, so it would rather be a gtk bug then?
<tedg> htorque, Possibly.  I'm curious if it's just watching the theme cache file, and waiting for that to update.
<htorque> tedg, nope, it doesn't seem to be a problem with the theme cache file: if i start the indicator, i always see the last saved icon state - even with the cache file present.
<tedg> htorque, Yeah, I was more thinking it was watching the cache file.  Try updating the state, then touching the cache file.
<htorque> tedg, touching or running update-icon-caches - no change
<tedg> htorque, Hmm, okay.  As a work around you could toggle between two.  i.e., adjust one, switch to one, adjust two, switch to two, adjust one, etc.
<htorque> tedg, already tried this and am hitting the same problem: the changed icons never show up. if you say it's currently not possible and might be a bug somewhere, than that's ok with me :)
<tedg> htorque, Yeah, it must be.  Sorry :(
<sense> jcastro: Ah, a bounty!
<htorque> tedg, thanks anyway!
<sense> jcastro: Ouch, that is such a painful way of solving this!
<htorque> sense, yeah, i know :P
<sense> htorque: Ah, you asked the question. :)
<htorque> sense, yes. i'm not even a programmer and i know that the way i try to do this is rather "painful"
<htorque> tedg, a followup: i now created a simple gtk window with a gtk.toolbutton which sets its icon when clicked: btn.set_icon_name("indicator-messages-new"). i replaced the icon on disk between two clicks and the change was reflected (even with the theme cache file present)
<tedg> htorque, Hmm, that's good, but means that it's probably entirely my fault :)
<htorque> oh, i need to click the button for the change to happen - calling set_icon_name alone does nothing. so maybe it's rather my code's fault :o
<htorque> do i need to force the indicator to redraw or something like that?
<tedg> htorque, Hmm, I'm not sure how you'd do that.  You could probably do it using the attention state.
<htorque> woohoo, that seems to work
<htorque> tedg, so now i don't have to explicitly re-set the icon. it's just setting the status to attention and back to active (both icons should be the same, else i see flickering). thanks a bunch!
<kklimonda> Cimi: ping? How can I get a color of selection background in Gtk+ ?
<kklimonda> gtk_style_lookup_color ?
<kklimonda> (if so, what's the right name? :) )
<Cimi> kklimonda: one sec
<kklimonda> some parts of Gtk+ documentation are so useles..
<kklimonda> useless even*
<Cimi> GtkStyle * style;
<Cimi> style = gtk_widget_get_style (widget);
<Cimi> then
<Cimi> if you want colors to use them easily with cairo
<Cimi> you could create a struct
<Cimi> typedef struct
<Cimi>  86{
<Cimi>  87        double r;
<Cimi>  88        double g;
<Cimi>  89        double b;
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> without the numbers
<kklimonda> no problem, I can still parse it :)
<Cimi> mmm let me write the code for you
<kklimonda> isn't this struct similar to Gdk.Color ?
<kklimonda> it has r, g, b instead of red, green, blue so no..
<Cimi> mmm maybe gdk.color is new in gtk+3
<Cimi> mmm no, gdkcolor is 0 - 65536 iirc
<kklimonda> bah, something has to be broken if something that simple is not ;)
<Cimi> http://pastebin.ca/1988460 kklimonda
<kklimonda> thanks
<Cimi> yw
<kklimonda> bah, my text isn't pixel perfect :/
<kklimonda> Cimi: where can I read how text alligning in Gtk+/Pango world works?
<Cimi> kklimonda: what do you mean?
<kklimonda> Cimi: meh, my text is one pixel to the right.. and pango_layout_set_alignment do funny things. ;)
<kklimonda> (what I'm trying to do is more or less duplicating indicator-messages counters)
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/YTXh84vJ - the code looks like that and text isn't perfectly aligned (it's one pixel off on the left side)
<Cimi> maybe it's a matter of alignment
<gabaug> kklimonda: maybe affected by http://cairographics.org/FAQ/#sharp_lines ?
<kklimonda> gabaug: I don't know, maybe I just should leave it for now - does text looks wrong inside balloons here: http://ubuntuone.com/p/OsI/ ? I'm not talking about balloons themselves, they are all over the place ;)
#ayatana 2011-11-07
<pindonga> morning... does anyone know where unity stores it's config? I had to reinstall from scratch for 11.10, and now I want to restore my previous config from the backup
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey, how was your trip ?
<mhr3> davidcalle, pretty stressful, my passport got lost at the airport
<mhr3> but i'm home, so it's fine now :)
<mhr3> how about you?
<davidcalle> mhr3, :/
<davidcalle> It was fine. It feels nice to be at home.
<thumper> mhr3: :(
<mhr3> thumper, yea... the "where the fuck is my passport" moment sucked
<snadge> trying to figure out why compiz is using 80% cpu
#ayatana 2011-11-08
<MacSlow> hey there
<pindonga> morning, I'm having issues getting unity3d to run properly, even though I know my card supports it. Since I reinstalled oneiric I get unity2d even if I ask for the full unity. Is there a log somewhere that says why it's falling back to unity2d?
<cwillu_at_work> pindonga, run compiz from a terminal window and see if it bails out
<cwillu_at_work> (er, possibly compiz --replace)
<pindonga> it did
<pindonga> and interesting enough: No composite extension and then segfaulted
<pindonga> which is odd, as I have the nvidia proprietary drivers
<pindonga> and I have dri in glxinfo
<cwillu_at_work> evidently not :p
<pindonga> this must be a driver issue I gues
<pindonga> I had unity3d working on natty
<pindonga> :/
<cwillu_at_work> how did you install nvidia?
<pindonga> using the restricted drivers app
<cwillu_at_work> and this is a fresh install?
<pindonga> yes
<cwillu_at_work> (i.e., I smell a rat :p)
<cwillu_at_work> which version?  the default, or the one with a higher version number?
<pindonga> since the install wouldn't work right away, I did jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current from the terminal
<pindonga> and that gave me a somewhat 'stable' X
<cwillu_at_work> I'm guessing that's the main symptom
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., that it didn't work right away
<cwillu_at_work> do you have xorg-edgers enabled or something?
<pindonga> no
<pindonga> I should try a newer driver probably?
<pindonga> using x-swat ppa?
<pindonga> or nvidia_current_updates?
<pindonga> I really wish I could forgo the nvidia drivers and just use nouveau :(
<pindonga> to have a better 'integrated' experience
<pindonga> but that doesn't work for me right now either
<pindonga> at least not with unity3d
<cwillu_at_work> I'd find out why the drivers didn't install in the first place
<pindonga> where should I look for that?
<cwillu_at_work> a fresh install :p
<cwillu_at_work> whatever told you that the install didn't work the first time is what you'd google for/ask about
<cwillu_at_work> anything else (installing more ppas/random packages, etc) is going to cause as many problems as it solves
<pindonga> what happened was that I got a frozen X upon starting the fresh install
<pindonga> when I looked that up on google it said it that using the jockey-text line would fix it
<pindonga> which it did
<cwillu_at_work> quick sidebar:
<pindonga> the 'frozen' bit at least
<cwillu_at_work> if "looked up on google" meant reading an ubuntuforums result, don't do that
<pindonga> what should I do next time?
<cwillu_at_work> pretend ubuntuforums doesn't exist :p
<cwillu_at_work> at least until you've exhausted the launchpad links and such
<pindonga> I could try removing the nvidia drivers, deleting xorg.conf and rebooting; that should try to use the nouveau driver and I can build from there
<pindonga> that's ok?
<cwillu_at_work> (the problem is that you have very low ratio of knowledgeable users to "just do anything to make it seem to work" users
<cwillu_at_work> pretty much, although use jockey to do that
<cwillu_at_work> it should be able to undo its changes
<pindonga> and I will start by making this work on a single screen (most of my pain comes from trying to work with 2 monitors)
<cwillu_at_work> nvidia's driver replaces a few other libraries around the system (which is a common cause of trouble with failed installations/removals)
<cwillu_at_work> 2 monitors shouldn't affect this much, just use nvidia's gui config tool to make the changes and it should work fine
<cwillu_at_work> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> it could be that your setup is too large, but if it worked before, that's a bit unlikely
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, so I just run jockey and disable the nvidia driver, I'll also remove xorg.conf and the monitors.xml file.. upon reboot I should be using the nouveau driver by default right?
<cwillu_at_work> just run jockey, don't do any other changes
<cwillu_at_work> then reboot and see if it works
<pindonga> ok, just disabled the driver with jockey
<pindonga> I'll reboot now and see what happens
<pindonga> tx
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, ok, back, and I have unity3d now \o/
<cwillu_at_work> pindonga, \o/
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, this is suprising to me though: I don't have the proprietary drivers enabled in jockey
<pindonga> but I still got the nvidia driver
<pindonga> is that correct?
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<cwillu_at_work> see, that sounds like you followed some illadvised advise
<cwillu_at_work> how do you know you're running nvidia?
<pindonga> lsmod | grep nvidia
<cwillu_at_work> check xorg
<cwillu_at_work> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pindonga> in xorg.conf Driver "nvidia"
<pindonga> the log file shows the nvidia driver being loaded up
<cwillu_at_work> are you sure you didn't at some point install the nvidia sh blob?
<pindonga> Loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, not manually, for sure
<pindonga> so what I found out is that when running with the nvidia driver, I cannot use Xinerama (which is sort-of expected)
<pindonga> so I have to use TwinView
<pindonga> but that's ok I guess
<pindonga> I also know that when I disabled the driver in jockey, it removed the xorg.conf file
<cwillu_at_work> just out of curiosity, what does jockey-text -l say?
<pindonga> however, even without that file, the nvidia driver was preferred
<cwillu_at_work> (pastebin)
<cwillu_at_work> yeah, nvidia is chosen elsewhere; the xorg.conf is just because nvidia-settings doesn't know how to do thing in any better way
<cwillu_at_work> s/do thing/change settings/, other than the . file in ~
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/732039/
<cwillu_at_work> xorg:nvidia_current_updates - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (Proprietary, Disabled, In use)
<pindonga> yeah, interesting
<pindonga> I'm sure if I go and remove the packages it will use the nouveau driver
<cwillu_at_work> you can probably just enable that version in jockey, and things should be sane again
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, ok, I'll try that..
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, if I may, another question and I leave you be :)
<pindonga> unity3d 'feels' more sluggish in oneiric than in natty... I guess this may be some defaults that changed? (I know there was a setting somewhere to delay alt+tab for a fraction of a second for example)
<pindonga> but I cannot remember where that setting was
<cwillu_at_work> pindonga, moving windows and suuch?
<pindonga> alt+tab mainly, but also changing workspaces, moving windows, text rendering
<pindonga> moving windows is not that bad
<pindonga> for example, when I change tabs in firefox, it takes some time to switch
<cwillu_at_work> hard to say off-hand
<cwillu_at_work> could be a bunch of things
<cwillu_at_work> lazy window positioning is broken (on the nvidia and intel hardware I have at least), but that's not what you're seeing
<pindonga> cwillu_at_work, what about the alt+tab behaviour? you know of a setting to make it faster?
<pindonga> that's my main gripe
<cwillu_at_work> ccsm
<cwillu_at_work> same answer as always :p
<pindonga> what about the "dash" ? it takes forever between I press 'super' and the dash opens
<pindonga> btw, not complaining (much) here... just want to know if what I experience is 'normal'
<cwillu_at_work> that's a harder problem
<cwillu_at_work> I believe you can turn off the blur effect, which may help
<cwillu_at_work> I don't believe it's implemented in the same way as other windows though, (something about fbo vs textures or something?)
<pindonga> ah, I found something.. at least for the wall switching , the default duration is 0.3 , however if I change that to 0.1 it 'feels' much faster
<pindonga> so I guess most of what bothers me might be default settings
<pindonga> I'll have a deep look at ccsm
<pindonga> thanks for all the help!
<Andy80> hi all
<Jonii> Hello. Is tis the right place to ask about how to make launcher less likely to accidentally appear
<Jonii> Say, make it so that you need to press specific keys to have it pop out
<davidcalle> Jonii, I'm not on Unity 3D right now, but have you tried increasing the "Edge Reveal Timeout" in CCSM ?
<Jonii> davidcalle: ty, I try it
<Jonii> By the way, how do you know if you're using unity 3d or unity 2d? I heard those are indistinguishable, and although my netbook seems to have some sorta graphics device in it, I'm still not certain that it uses 3d version
<htorque_> Jonii: if your top panel has a shadow on the desktop, then you are using unity, else unity 2d.
<apw> is there a description of the expected semantics of alt-tab in the face of you being 'on' a multi-window app?  about half the time i find alt-tab goes to the next app, and the rest its the other window in the same app.  is this a bug or is there something i am doing to introduce this inconsistancy
<Jonii> apw, I figured it goes in to the next if you're in that same app right now, when initiating alt-tab
<Jonii> And otherwise it just jumps through unless you wait or press down-button
<Jonii> Is this untrue?
<apw> half the time it siwtches to the previous application, half the time it seems to switch to the other window int eh same application
<apw> something i am doing makes it chose one of these behaviours, but i am damned if i can figure out what
<apw> and the inconsitancy is going to make me break some of my hardware shortly
<htorque_> apw: how did you get to the multi-window state in the switcher? if i start the multi-window view after initializing the switcher with alt-tab, then it cycles through the windows, when it press alt-tab after starting the switcher with alt-tab-^, then it goes to the next application.
<htorque_> it/i
<apw> htorque_, i am talking about the 'quick dab' of alt-tab mode
<apw> so i am only ever asking for the 'previos thing i was working with'
<apw> in my common case i have two terminator windows and a chromium window
<apw> starting on the chromium window i alt-tab to one of my terminator windows
<apw> the next alt-tab with either take me to the otehr terminator or chromium
<apw> but i am not sure which it will do
<apw> my hope is to find out what the expected semantics are so i can figure out if they are working or if there is a bug here
<apw> ok ... i have finally figured out what makes the difference
<apw> it is how you chose the windows which are your previous and next ones
<apw> if you are on a third window type and you alt-tab round the ring to terminator, then do the same to chromium
<apw> then dab-alt-tab from chrome is ok, then dab-alt-tab will take you to the other terminator window
<apw> if you alt-tab to the chromium window, and then left-click to select terminator
<apw> then dab-alt-tab will switch terminator <-> chromium
<apw> _that_ cannot be intended can it ?
<apw> htorque_, Jonii ^^
<nhaines> Does dab-alt-tab mean to tap Alt-Tab without continuing to hold Alt?
<apw> nhaines, yes indeed just that
<nhaines> apw: thanks.  :)
<apw> i guess i should just file a bug ?
<nhaines> apw: if no devs are here that might be a good start.
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/887683
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 887683 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt-tab switcher "next" window inconsitent depending on how you navigate between windows" [Undecided,New]
<htorque_> apw: confirmed it, though i have no idea what the intended behavior is.
<apw> htorque_, thanks :)  yeah i assume one or the other,
<thumper> morning
<jaytaoko1> thumper: hello
<thumper> hi jaytaoko1
#ayatana 2011-11-09
<LLStarks|Clevo> any chance the edge sensitivity for unity will be fixed?
<LLStarks|Clevo> it really interferes with firefxo
<FFForever> Any devs around?
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can unity toppanel take colours from window decoration rather then from UI colours?
<greyback> hrw: it takes the colour from the wallpaper I believe
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/Zrzut%20ekranu%202011-11-09%2013%3a38%3a07.png - rather not
<zyga> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> zyga: hey
<zyga> didrocks, I'd like to help with unity g-c-c
<zyga> didrocks, (to be precise) with the config tool that ships by default on precise and allows limited degree of configurability
<didrocks> zyga: excellent! I don't have the time to precisely look at this those days, but any help is really appreciated
<zyga> greyback, are you sure? I thought it is strictly controlled by the theme?
<zyga> greyback, (the launcher looks at the wallpaper on the other hand)
<didrocks> We first wait on JohnLea to get the list of all options that should be exposed in the gcc panel
<zyga> didrocks, I want some high level guidance, the language, a demo/simple g-c-c codebase to start with and the options (that you mentioned)
<zyga> didrocks, + any design from dx
<didrocks> zyga: design will come from the design team (and so JohnLea), we need him to make a mockup first
<didrocks> zyga: he has a WI for that
<zyga> didrocks, ok, I'll stay put and look at that
 * zyga needs to take a break from all the web app development
<didrocks> sure, I'll ping you when we got those (2/3 weeks)
<didrocks> :)
<zyga> didrocks, I'm sure something can be done earlier
<zyga> didrocks, like the skeleton of the app, the set of settings glued, etc
<didrocks> zyga: well, not that much can be done before compiz with gsettings land
<didrocks> and the set of settings to be glued should come from design
<zyga> didrocks, ah... so compiz uses something different at this stage?
<zyga> didrocks, how about the settings for global menu?
<didrocks> what do you mean?
<zyga> didrocks, is that also a part of compiz?
<zyga> didrocks, ability to turn it on/off from g-c-c
<didrocks> this need first code in unity itself :)
<didrocks> with test suite and such
<zyga> didrocks, I thought this is already possible
<didrocks> there is no option right now, and the only way to remove it is to remove the appmenu-gtk package
<didrocks> no, it's not
<zyga> didrocks, (perhaps with a logout/login cycle)
<zyga> didrocks, I see
<zyga> didrocks, ok, interesting days ahead :)
<didrocks> you can unexport a environment var
<didrocks> but not really the best option :)
<hrw> bug 888050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888050 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Desktop background not restored after switch from text console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888050
<AlanBell> hi all, I would like to find out what the strategy is for fixing bug 762699 and similar
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 762699 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher and panel are not zoomable with Enhanced Zoom Desktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762699
<AlanBell> bascially compiz does not interact with NUX, no effects touch the unity layer including zooming, which is bad when you want to zoom in, but good when you want to zoom out for the workspace switcher
<kenvandine> AlanBell, probably need to talk to Jason, but he isn't online atm
<kenvandine> maybe jaytaoko1
<AlanBell> ok, hi jaytaoko1, and I will ping DBO when I see him
<AlanBell> I suspect fixing this will also fix some issues with the top bar shadow
<kenvandine> AlanBell, jaytaoko1 is the master of nux but DBO did the switcher and launcher, so knows quite a bit about compiz and nux
<drake1> hello, is it possible to use a "selected" indicator in the unity task-bar i think it is (the panel with tasks that comes with ubuntu)
<drake1> i want to have a theme selector to switch in between background images, screensavers etc. and maybe it's already possible through and api of some kind?
<drake1> an api*
<drake1> furthermore, i'd like some kind of skin so the buttons look more intergrated in the panel
<drake1> eventually skip being a panel and become a control widget instead
<mhr3> mterry, ping
<mterry> mhr3, hello
<drake1> like with paint and edit tools to modify the running application object with advanced signaling
<mhr3> mterry, hey, we have a couple of old-ish bugs reported for unity which seem to be some dbusmenu issues, could you look at them and close if you think they're fixed?
<mhr3> i'll prepare a list
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: hello
<mterry> mhr3, OK
<AlanBell> hi jaytaoko1
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: I saw the bug report on the zooming issue
<AlanBell> jaytaoko1: I have to pop out to collect kids from school, would like to chat later about compiz and nux and zooming the unity launcher and dash
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: no problem, ping me later
<hrw> zyga: ping me when you will start g-c-c unity settings
<zyga> hrw, will do
<mhr3> mterry, 820572, 829680, 831693 <- imo those are old and fixed, interesting are 851954 and 876787
<mterry> mhr3, looking (slowly)
<mhr3> mterry, take your time, i've been looking at those (and 60 others) for the past 6 hours
<Andy80> has been introduced some serious bugs with latest LightDM? Every boot I need to CTRL+ALT+F1 --> login --> sudo start lightdm
<AlanBell> hi jaytaoko1, back now :)
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: hello again
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: are you using a plugin in compiz to zoom in/out the desktop?
<AlanBell> so, zooming of nux, what are the options?
<AlanBell> yes, the enhanced zoom plugin
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: let me try it...
<AlanBell> but also stuff like the color filters don't affect the nux layer
<drake1> the missing theme selector should probably be coded into unity or compiz and i don't have a clue how to indicate when a theme is selected since the arrows are already used. i better leave it like it is
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: ok I tested and I can confirm
<AlanBell> jolly good :)
<AlanBell> now, what are the options for making it work?
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: also I don't think we did anything to support the color filter in Nux
<AlanBell> the colour filter is a compiz plugin, nothing compiz does affects unity
<AlanBell> even stuff like the water plugin that does ripples on the screen etc.
<mhr3> jaytaoko1, iirc sam mentioned that plugins shouldn't be affecting unity (like that was design decision)
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: From a rendering point of view I think we can scale the launcher and the panel accordingly
<drake1> good luck
<jaytaoko1> mhr3: right, that the next thing, we have to get design on this
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: but we would have to get design opinion on what should be done there
<AlanBell> great, if the unity layer and global menu could scale along with the desktop that would be great
<AlanBell> if compiz could affect nux directly then you could probably get rid of the pseudo shadow thing of the top bar and put in a real shadow
<AlanBell> how do we go about getting design opinion, we have plenty of accessibility opinion on the matter already :)
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: There is John Lea in Design
<AlanBell> so technically, if the launcher was say twice as wide, those icons are SVG that could scale beautifully in it right?
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: yes, technically that should be achievable
<AlanBell> how about the global menu and indicators? would boosting the font size there expand it all?
<DBO> AlanBell, technically speaking, unity is rendered outside the transformation applied to compiz
<DBO> this was done because it better fit with the way design wanted unity to interact with other parts of compiz
<DBO> and since the zoom plugin is not a "default" plugin
<DBO> we didn't find much reason to worry about it
<DBO> making unity zoom properly with that plugin wouldn't be overly difficult, but currently is not an engineering priority
<jaytaoko1> AlanBell: so it isn't plan at the moment.
<jaytaoko1> DBO: I guess the same goes for the color filter
<DBO> correct
<AlanBell> I don't think making unity out of scope of the accessibility plugins is a massive improvement to unity tbh
<AlanBell> so, if I were to be pointed in the right direction and made a patch, would it be accepted?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> certainly
<AlanBell> ok, so where do I go digging? nux or unity or compiz?
<DBO> again I wasn't trying to say "hey we dont care and screw you its never happening mwahahahaha"
<DBO> more like
<DBO> "my marching orders dont currently involve these plugins herp derp"
<AlanBell> this bug is pretty high up the accessibility team hitlist
<DBO> zoom isn't that difficult
<DBO> basically we need to be able to pass a transformation matrix to nux
<DBO> that it will use when doing the final blits to the screen
<DBO> that part is easy
<jaytaoko1> DBO: not so sure it is easy though
<DBO> why?
<AlanBell> ok, so it would do a separate zoom in nux, rather than being swept up in the general scope of compiz
<AlanBell> oh, also, needs to be done without breaking the workplace switcher
<jaytaoko1> DBO: I mean we have to make sure that it doesn't break anything...
<AlanBell> because you don't want the launcher to fly off into the distance when you zoom out of the workspaces
<jaytaoko1> DBO: including multimonitor...
<DBO> jaytaoko1, yes I agree, there is testing involved
<DBO> I just meant technically speaking it wouldn't be that overly complex
<jaytaoko1> DBO: right technically, zooming is a non issue...
<DBO> AlanBell, correct so it would only do the transforms when the zoom is active
<DBO> AlanBell, as for the color filter...
<DBO> Amaranth, ^^ that plugin died horribly in your GLES work didn't it?
<AlanBell> not massively concerned about the filter, was just an example of something else that doesn't affect unity
<AlanBell> unity needs a high contrast theme that works, but it doesn't need to be affected by the compiz filters
<jaytaoko1> DBO: I just noticed that you can also zoom while the dash is open... which raises more questions about the proper behaviour to adopt
<DBO> the correct behavior is "what is zoom?"
<AlanBell> oh yeah, it doesn't reblur the stuff behind it
<DBO> after that we are talking about an unsupported behavior
<jaytaoko1> DBO: right
<DBO> more than likely though
<DBO> we will zoom with it
<DBO> which will also fix the reblur issue
<DBO> alright guys, food time
<DBO> AlanBell, tell you what, I'll poke platform about this issue and CC in the email
<DBO> and let you make the case direct
<DBO> if we can turn this into a "quality" argument
<DBO> it will probably make its way onto my radar
<AlanBell> great, thanks, alanbell@u.c
<jaytaoko1> DBO: although there is no plan yet, I think that if this is meant for accessibility reason, then the Zooming should involve using svg icons
<DBO> jaytaoko1, its a pure GL zoom
<DBO> just changing the camera location really
<DBO> well not really, changing the global tranformation matrix
<DBO> but you get the idea
<jaytaoko1> DBO: right, this is compiz currently does...
<DBO> yeah we're not going to re-invent that this cycle :)
<AlanBell> the alt-tab switcher might be impacted in testing too. It is nice and chunky already, but one way or another might be affected
<DBO> AlanBell, I think alt-tab should not zoom if possible, but again, I'll make an email about this today
<DBO> propose a solution
<DBO> and see if it cant be added into thsi cycles work
<AlanBell> awesome, thanks
<AlanBell> can you copy TheMuso and Pendulum too please
<DBO> emails?
<AlanBell> pendulum@u.c luke.yelavich@canonical.c
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> food time, back later
<Amaranth> DBO: colorfilter isn't currently ported but it could be
<Amaranth> All the infrastructure is there now
<DBO> Amaranth, and how would we make nux use it?
<apinheiro> lamalex, I updated those branches
<apinheiro> do I need to change the status to resubmit?
<apw> can anyone tell me the expected behaviour when one clicks (x) on one window of a multi-window application
 * apw is seeing that window close and the others iconify unexpectedly
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/888091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 888091 in unity (Ubuntu) "closing one window of a multi-window application unmaps the other" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> morning
#ayatana 2011-11-10
<andyrock> thumper, hi
<thumper> hi andyrock
<thumper> how goes your study?
<andyrock> can i work on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/819721?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 819721 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "quicklists not accessible for the first time just after login" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> thumper, quite good :)
<andyrock> this bug is marked as "in progress" since 2011-10-19...
<thumper> andyrock: I suggested that bug to bschaefer :)
<thumper> let me find something chunky for you...
<andyrock> thumper, ah ok... but i think that i've found the problem
<thumper> oh?
<thumper> and it is?
<andyrock> I've to do some tests but i'm quite sure...
<thumper> andyrock: a key thing here is "can we test it in an automated way?"
<andyrock> a no initialization
<thumper> haha
<andyrock> problem
<thumper> sounds plausable
<andyrock> in nux::GraphicsDisplayX11...
<thumper> oh really?
<thumper> ha
<andyrock> _global_pointer_grab_active is not initializzed
 * thumper goes to open source
<andyrock> and it's used to grab the mouse
<andyrock> this explains why the probelm happens just at the login
 * thumper nods
<thumper> good find
<thumper> that class is crazy big
<andyrock> so if bschaefer is online he can look to it...
<thumper> the interesting question is how do we write a test for it?
<andyrock> mmmh, is there a way to create fake X event?
<andyrock> I mean I know how create X event from xlib
 * thumper looks for jay
<bschaefer> andyrock: hey im here
<andyrock> bschaefer, about quicklist problem...
<andyrock> have you found a fix?
<bschaefer> andyrock: not yet, but I see what you suggested
<thumper> what we want to be able to do is to construct a graphics display object to test
<bschaefer> (or said, I can see if that fixes it)
<thumper> bschaefer: it looks most likely to fix it
<thumper> bschaefer: also I'm guessing there are other members not initialized there too
<thumper> probably worth a look
<thumper> it is a massive class
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah that would explain whats going on
<bschaefer> andyrock: thanks, will take a look into, and see if I can find anything else not inited
<bschaefer> that needs to be
<andyrock> using an hack in unity fix this problem to...
<andyrock> i mean:
<andyrock> GrabPointer();
<andyrock> UngrabPointer();
<andyrock> and again...
<andyrock> GrabPointer()
<andyrock> just to init everything we need
<bschaefer> there was also the similar problem with the dash on start up
<thumper> andyrock: ew...
<andyrock> bschaefer, i know
<andyrock> thumper, i know that the hack sucks but it's how i found the problem :)
<thumper> andyrock: don't get me wrong, it is a great find
<andyrock> thumper, another question... can someone reviews this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-875467/+merge/79638
<andyrock> please...
 * thumper looks
<andyrock> it's a low priority bugs
<andyrock> but a bug is a bug
<thumper> andyrock: that code will blow up
<thumper> andyrock: I'll give a more complete review when I'm done with sam
<andyrock> thumper, thanks
<andyrock> I'm going to bad (3:00 AM here)... see you tomorrow
<thumper> andyrock: ok
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah that fixed it
<thumper> bschaefer: awesome
<thumper> bschaefer: that also explains why it only sometimes happened
<bschaefer> thumper: just need to figure out the best way to actually do it
<thumper> do it?
<thumper> or test it?
<bschaefer> i mean better way
<bschaefer> then GrabPointer
<bschaefer> and UnGrab
<thumper> oh, fix nux
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> and how to test it...
<thumper> that is why I was pinging Jay
<bschaefer> I see, it also looks like it fixed my Dash too
<thumper> bschaefer: make a nux branch that initializes all of the GraphicsDisplay
<thumper> (using initializer lists)
 * thumper looks at the time
<bschaefer> alright!
 * thumper runs to collect kids
<bschaefer> have fun
<thumper> bschaefer: once you have that, we can talk to jay about the best way to instantiate one and check :)
<bschaefer> ok, none of it was in an init list so it is taking a little time
<bschaefer> thumper: plus i wanna check I get everything :)
<thumper> bschaefer: cool
<thumper> bschaefer: did you mention that this may also fix bug 860805?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 860805 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Dash doesn't get the focus on pressing the super key first time after login" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860805
<thumper> bschaefer: or is that something else?
<bschaefer> Yeah, it seemed to be fixed also, but I wanna log out and do some more testing before i say a definite yes
<bschaefer> thumper: ^
<thumper> bschaefer: awesome
<bschaefer> thumper: which I will do when I am done with this :)
<thumper> bschaefer: two bugs with one fix :)
<thumper> bschaefer: I'll put you down for these two bugs then
<thumper> bschaefer: and you can link it to your nux branch
<thumper> bschaefer: what's your LP id?
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah, if it isen't then it is very similar
<bschaefer> brandontschaefer
<thumper> ta
<bschaefer> thumper: sadly it didn't fix the dash, but it has to be very simillr, so I will start looking into that.
<bschaefer> similar*
<bschaefer> thumper: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/fix-819721
<bschaefer> fix for when you wanna call jay n
<bschaefer> in*
<andyrock> thumper, about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-875467/+merge/79638
<andyrock> i just have to add the get_icon_name_from_g_icon in the impl namespace?
<apw> can anyone tell me where to find the documentation for the expected semantics of t
<apw> the unity desktop.  its silly i have to keep asking if my observed behaviour is "right"
<apw> but until i have that.  i assume that i should expect new windows to appear on the same monitor as the cursor ?
<smspillaz> apw: I'm pretty sure that the smart placement code puts the window in the most optimal space on the last active monitor
<apw> smspillaz, ok so its definatly not putting it on the last active monitor most of the time for me, in this example when running gitk
<apw> smspillaz, ok so bzr vis does appear on the right one, but thats not 'full screen', any idea what determines whether a window is full screen or not when its created ?
<smspillaz> some windows palce themselves
<smspillaz> *place
<smspillaz> some tcl/tk applications do this iirc
<Jonii> How did I check if I had Unity 2d or 3d?
<smspillaz> Jonii: alt-tab
<smspillaz> JanC: if you have tiles that match what you've got on the launcher, its 3d, otherwise 2d
<Jonii> I don't understand
<Jonii> Icons that show up after alt-tab are included in launcher, and they look more or less the same(the size is different)
<smspillaz> you're using 3D then
<smspillaz> (though, I haven't checked if 2D has implemented this feature)
<Jonii> So, it means my graphics device has to use 3d-acceleration and that is why Ubuntu is draining my battery so ridiculously fast?
<smspillaz> Jonii: not necessarily
<smspillaz> Jonii: the battery drain is a combination of that, a kernel bug and a few other things likely
<smspillaz> the 3D unit of your graphics hardware will remain on regardless of whether or not you're using unity 2d or unity 3d because they both use the same codepaths on the gpu
<smspillaz> (and I beleive that having the 3D unit and the memory controller on is now mandatory these days in the kernel mode-setting world)
<smspillaz> and then there are a few inefficiencies in the way that unity-3d does its painting, which are being worked on
<Jonii> So switching from unity 3d to 2d is unlikely to fix my ubuntu?
<smspillaz> you may get a slight power boost, sure, but I don't think it will be drastic
<Jonii> Currently Ubuntu drains the battery roughly twice as fast as Windows 7
<smspillaz> *shrug* It's worth testing in your case I suppose
<Jonii> How to change?
<smspillaz> log out, click on the settings cog next to your username, pick "Unity 2D", log in
<Jonii> Shutdown is not needed?
<smspillaz> nope
<Jonii> Then I'll try that right now ->
<smspillaz> ok
<Jonii> Humm, maybe 1W less
<mhr3> apinheiro, hey, can you tell me something about the atk objects, particularly when are they destroyed
<apinheiro> mhr3, hi
<apinheiro> they are destroyed when the bridge doesn't require them anymore
<apinheiro> usually, when the ui object is destroyed
<apinheiro> they "survive" a little
<apinheiro> the ATs are notified, and then not used anymore
<mhr3> apinheiro, what does a little mean?
<apinheiro> so after that the bridge made a g_object_unref and remove it
<apinheiro> ok, from the beginning
<apinheiro> an atk object is a kind of proxy of the UI objects
<apinheiro> so for a gtkbutton, you usually have an atkobject
<apinheiro> the one asking for a ref of that object is the atk-bridge
<apinheiro> atk-bridge communicate with the registry
<apinheiro> ATs (AT == assistive technology)
<apinheiro> ask the registry for apps, and also for their contents
<apinheiro> so a atkobject is alive as long as it is relevant to that AT
<apinheiro> when the UI object is destroyed
<apinheiro> the atkobject usually remains alive, although changing his state
<apinheiro> and after that the bridge usually makes a unref, so then destroyed
<apinheiro> mhr3, anyway, why asking?
<apinheiro> do you plan to work with atkobjects in some app?
<mhr3> is there any possibility that the atk object and it's methods are being called after the associated widget dies?
<apinheiro> yes, that it is usual
<mhr3> apinheiro, there's some bug i'm trying to fix
<apinheiro> this is the reason the atkobject needs to be connected to the destruction of that object
<apinheiro> a atkobject also have states
<apinheiro> one of his states is ATK_STATE_DEFUNCT
<apinheiro> that means that the ui object related to that atkobject is dead
<mhr3> so instead of weak_refing the gtkobject i can just check the state?
<apinheiro> yes, you can check the state
<apinheiro> in fact, a lot of the methods on a atk implementation already made that check
<apinheiro> if atk_state_defunct then return;
<mhr3> apinheiro, yea, the stacktrace i see is that get_n_children was called, and then it crashes
<apinheiro> anyway, atk-bridge was changed recently, and it usually doesn't interact with a object on defunct state
<apinheiro> and about <mhr3> so instead of weak_refing the gtkobject i can just check the state?
<apinheiro> as far as I remember, the way this is implemented on gtk is with weak_refs
<apinheiro> I mean that the atkobject adds a weak_ref
<apinheiro> so if the ui object is destroyed
<apinheiro> it changes the state to DEFUNCT, and also set his reference to the ui object to NULL
<apinheiro> mhr3, do you have here the bug number?
<mhr3> sure, let me get it
<apinheiro> lamalex, btw, did you see yesterday my question?
<apinheiro> do I need to resubmit my branch review proposal?
<mhr3> apinheiro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/863720
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 863720 not found
<lamalex> apinheiro, no you shouldn't need to
<apinheiro> lamalex, ok thanks
<apinheiro> mhr3, is this the proper link? I get a "this page doesn't exist"
<apinheiro> well, it also says "or you may not have permission to see it. " :P
<mhr3> apinheiro, try again
<apinheiro> hmm the panel service
<apinheiro> I solved a crash on the panel service recently
<apinheiro> let me see
<mhr3> apinheiro, yea... too many crashes in it :P
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/843280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 843280 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Fix released]
<apinheiro> mhr3, could you check if that fix is included on your code?
<mhr3> apinheiro, if it's fix released, it is :)
<apinheiro> yes, makes sense :P
<mhr3> the question if the reporter had it... :/
<mhr3> the question is if the reporter had it... :/
<apinheiro> ah, were you able to reproduce it?
<mhr3> apinheiro, not exactly this one, but a similar stacktrace
<mhr3> also in the same func, same line
<mhr3> unfortunately i reproduced it randomly, dont have an exact way to do it :/
<apinheiro> well, with the panel there are some race conditions :/
<apinheiro> they had some random crashes in the past, not only with a11y enabled
<mhr3> yep, i fixed a few unrelated ones :)
<mhr3> but since i was able to make it crash, this one isn't fixed yet
<apinheiro> let me see, the last one I fixed was just a wrong way iterating an array
<mhr3> apinheiro, so anyway my basic question is - can the get_n_children be called when the atkobject is defunct?
<apinheiro> lets see if it is a obvious issue
<apinheiro> mhr3, it shouldn't
<apinheiro> in theory if the object is defunct the bridge will not called it
<apinheiro> but in theory ;)
<apinheiro> this can be a bug there
<mhr3> i'll check in atk
<apinheiro> atk-bridge
<apinheiro> mhr3, the bridge source code is at at-spi2-atk
<mhr3> apinheiro, in gnome?
<apinheiro> mhr3, http://git.gnome.org/browse/at-spi2-atk
<apinheiro> mhr3, that append_cache_item on the backtrace
<apinheiro> on cache-adaptor.c
<apinheiro> that file belongs to at-spi2-atk
<apinheiro> mhr3, take a look to the code
<apinheiro>     if (!atk_state_set_contains_state (set, ATK_STATE_MANAGES_DESCENDANTS) &&
<apinheiro>         !atk_state_set_contains_state (set, ATK_STATE_DEFUNCT))
<apinheiro>       {
<apinheiro>         gint childcount, i;
<apinheiro>         childcount = atk_object_get_n_accessible_children (obj);
<ubot5> apinheiro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apinheiro>         for (i = 0; i < childcount; i++)
<apinheiro> that atk_object_get_n_accessible_children
<apinheiro> is that line 153 on the backtrace
<mhr3> apinheiro, damn :(
<apinheiro> and as you can see, it test if the object is defunct
<mhr3> and i though it'd be an easy fix :P
<apinheiro> anyway, next question is if they are properly updating the defunct state
<apinheiro> I thought that you were talking about a gtk bug
<apinheiro> but the panel-service creates custom atk objects
<apinheiro> for non-gtk objects
<mhr3> i think it isn't in gtk/atk
<apinheiro> this code was mostly written by rodrigo moya
<apinheiro> I just fixed some bugs, so I don't know all the details
<apinheiro> let me check a mon
<mhr3> yea np, i'll dig into it deeper, thanks anyway
<mhr3> and i already talked to rodrigo ;)
<apinheiro> well, just grepping for DEFUNCT I don't find anything
<apinheiro> anyway on panel_indicator_entry_accessible_get_n_children
<apinheiro> it already does this:
<apinheiro>   g_return_val_if_fail (PANEL_IS_INDICATOR_ENTRY_ACCESSIBLE (accessible), 0)
<apinheiro> hmm, forget that
<apinheiro> that it just a test that the accessible object is still an accessible object
<apinheiro> sorry for the noise
<mhr3> the problem is that priv->entry is either something odd or NULL
<mhr3> but yea, now i realized that we're connecting to non-gtk objects, so maybe there should be something to set the DEFUNCT state?
<apinheiro> mhr3, yes true, thats the line
<apinheiro> mhr3, probably
<apinheiro> when this accessible object is created is because there are a entry
<apinheiro> in fact a entry->menu
<apinheiro> so you could do that, check if that object is destroyed
<apinheiro> mhr3, you could go to your original weak_ref test
<apinheiro> and if it is true that the object is destroyed
<apinheiro> then it would be required to add the DEFUNCT nits on that custom atk object
<apinheiro> that means notify that the state change to DEFUNCT
<mhr3> apinheiro, yep, that should work, the problem is that i can't reproduce it easily :/
<apinheiro> and update panel_indicator_entry_accessible_ref_state_set accordingly
<apinheiro> mhr3, yes that kind of bugs are the worst
<apinheiro> when you say that you can't reproduce it easily what means?
<apinheiro> that you usually need about 10 attempts to reproduce, 30 min?
<mhr3> that it's completely random
<mhr3> i reproduced it while working on completely different bug
<apinheiro> hmm, but the bug description says "This bug is highly reproducible."
<mhr3> maybe for them :P
<apinheiro> ;)
<apinheiro> well, anyway, just in case I will add a summary of this conversation to the bug
<apinheiro> taking a look to the parent
<apinheiro> panel-indicator-accessible
<mhr3> cool, thx
<apinheiro> there are a callback for indicator_entry_removed
<apinheiro> so that means that indicator_entry are usually removed
<apinheiro> so makes sense on the accessible object to be sure that the object are still there
<apinheiro> mhr3, hmm, btw, on the initialize it checks priv->entry->label and priv->entry->image to check the role and name
<apinheiro> but on ref_child it exposes priv->entry->menu
<apinheiro> probably you should ask rodrigo about this ;)
<mhr3> apinheiro, we have a lot of crashers and none of them were in ref_child :)
<apinheiro> well, on get_n_children it also checks the menu
<apinheiro> what I mean is that object seems to be exposing the menu, but on the initialize it ignores it
<mhr3> apinheiro, that's fine, the entry object has label(+image) *and* menu
<mhr3> so initialize is fine
<apinheiro> mhr3, ok
<apinheiro> pity that I have just added the comment on the bug ;)
<mhr3> yey, i reproduced it!
<apinheiro> mhr3, with a weak_ref?
<mhr3> apinheiro, no, just added some debug which didn't really get called
<mhr3> apinheiro, and i also pressed enter too soon so i didn't have a chance to inspect the locals :/
<mhr3> crap
<om26er> kamstrup, Hi any thoughts on bug 842108 also what do you think if its Unity bug or lens?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 842108 in unity (Ubuntu) "run command (alt+F2): results do not contain the exact match" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842108
<kamstrup> om26er: i think it must be a bug in unity-lens-applications
<om26er> kamstrup, it only happens with alt-f2 though, i'll add the lens as affects :)
<kamstrup> om26er: yeah, I noticed
<kamstrup> om26er: and is it only evolution? both gedit and gcalctool work...
<om26er> kamstrup, try typing 'empathy'
<kamstrup> om26er: hmmm, that follows the same pattern as evo
<kamstrup> there are two hits
<kamstrup> $name-settings
<kamstrup> and it removes the $name hit
<mgedmin> over here Alt-F2 nautilus finds 'nautilus-actions-config-tool' and a whole bunch of other stuff, doesn't find nautilus itself
<om26er> the same pattern :)
<mgedmin> I remember some pain trying to restart unity with Alt-F2 unity; thankfully Alt-F2 unity --replace works fine
<om26er> smspillaz, Hi, you around?
<om26er> smspillaz, this bug 875557 and a bunch other came through the SRU update :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875557
<mgedmin> oh, hey, I've seen this one too, was just about annoyed enough to try to file it, but couldn't figure out how to reproduce it!
<andyrock> om26er, htorque scrolling with touchpad in the dash is broken right?
<htorque> andyrock: gimme a second
<om26er> andyrock, seems to have regressed :/
<htorque> works here, but i'm not up-to-date. would i need trunk for this?
<andyrock> om26er, damn...
<om26er> wfm too :(
<om26er> hahah i was using two fingers scrolling but side scrolling was enabled :p
<htorque> ;)
<andyrock> i'm using two fingers scrolling
<andyrock> too...
<andyrock> htorque, can you try with two finger scrolling please?
<htorque> updating first :)
<om26er> andyrock, two finger scrolling works
<andyrock> om26er, on my pc two finger scrolling doesn't work
<andyrock> side scrolling works
<htorque> works here too.
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, around?
<andyrock> summarizing...
<andyrock> for me
<htorque> anyone here good at reading valgrind logs? want to make sure bug 886467 gets assigned to the right place (i added unity today as it happened on my "trunk" testing machine).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 886467 in unity (Ubuntu) "Memory leaking from the unityshell plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886467
<andyrock> * 2 finger scrolling doesn't work
<andyrock> * edge scrolling woks
<andyrock> for om26er
<andyrock> * 2 finger scrolling works
<andyrock> * edge scrolling doesn't works
<andyrock> for htorque
<andyrock> * 2 finger scrolling works
<andyrock> * edge scrolling works
<andyrock> right?
<om26er> both scrolling methods work for om26er :)
<andyrock> om26er, have you nux and unity from trunk?
<om26er> no, latest in oneiric
<htorque> i'm on precise, compiling nux & co. from trunk right now.
<andyrock> om26er, ok
<andyrock> htorque, i'm on oneiric
<andyrock> you can build unity from trunk using oneiric ;)
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: hello
<htorque> andyrock: oneiric? what's that? no machine's running that here anymore. :P
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, two finger scrolling doesn't works in dash
<andyrock> known bug?
<andyrock> nux and unity from trunk
<andyrock> htorque, eheheh i've not so much time now
<andyrock> yesterday i've spent the night to fix "qucklist problem after the login"
<andyrock> and for a month  i've study hard
<andyrock> *I have studied
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: it is working fine on my laptop
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: however, I am not at the latest version
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: I will have to upgrade and check again
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, don't worry...
<andyrock> mmm... it doesn't work well if you use the two finger scrolling on a dash icon
<htorque> andyrock: i'm now on trunk and scrolling works with mouse wheele, touchpad edge scrolling, two finger scrolling (w/ and w/o horizontal scrolling enabled). though, two finger scrolling seems rather sensitive - i just opened six instances of a program. :D
<htorque> *wheel
<andyrock> try two finger scrolling inside the dash, without hovering any icons
<andyrock> it works right?
<htorque> andyrock: yeah, with and without hovering icons.
<andyrock> htorque, thanks
<htorque> yw! :)
<bschaefer> thumper: hey are you around?
<thumper> bschaefer: am now
<thumper> bschaefer: set up in my favourite cafe
<bschaefer> thumper: nice, just got back from a few errands.
 * thumper is still here
<bschaefer> thumper: sorry it took so long to get that branch up, that class was huge and it wasn't in order at first and I wanted to triple check it was working
<thumper> bschaefer: that's fine
<thumper> I have an overly agressive imapfilter rule right now
<thumper> I need to tweak it so code review email that is directed to me stays in my inbox if unread
<bschaefer> thumper: haha, yeah I need to get mine set up. Never have I ever felt so popular from an email
<bschaefer> thumper: I didn't submit it for a merge yet because I wanted you to take a look at it (even though it was a simple init list)
<bschaefer> thumper: and I am currently looking for the problem with the dash
<thumper> bschaefer: do you realise that you can propose for merging, but mark it work in progress?
<thumper> bschaefer: that way no review email goes out, but you can see the diff
<bschaefer> thumper: I do now
<thumper> bschaefer: when proposing, expand the extra options
<thumper> bschaefer: and uncheck "ready for review" or whatever it is
<bschaefer> thumper: good to know, as I haven't really proposed many branches yet
<thumper> bschaefer: has you pushed your nux branch to LP?
<thumper> bschaefer: that's fine, I can help you though it all
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/fix-819721
<thumper> ok, so propose it for merging :)
<bschaefer> thumper: doing that right now :)
<bschaefer> thumper: branch is proposed
<thumper> kk
<thumper> I'll take a look
<bschaefer> thumper: ugg i noticed a mistake. Line 82
<bschaefer> I accidentally removed that
<bschaefer> (fixed, ill wait to see if you find anymore before I push)
<thumper> bschaefer: if you fix and push, the diff will update
<bschaefer> thumper: done
<thumper> jaytaoko1: you around?
<bschaefer> thumper: should I change the reviewer to jay?
<thumper> bschaefer: I'm trying to work out how to test this
<thumper> bschaefer: ideally we'd like an automated test
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah, I haven
<thumper> right now that class has a private constructor
<thumper> so it makes it harder to test
<bschaefer> made a gui test before so this will be interesting
<bschaefer> could we just make a public method that is only enabled when an ifdef TEST etc..
<thumper> Nah...
<bschaefer> saw something like that in xapian...
<thumper> Perhpas what we do is this...
<thumper> make a trivial app that just brings up a window
<thumper> once it is up, we do some testing internally to assert the state of the variables
<thumper> then trigger an exit
<thumper> make the main return value represent the test result
<thumper> 0 is good
<thumper> 1 is bad
<bschaefer> alright, how would we assert data that is hidden?
<thumper> there are some very simple nux apps already in the examples directory
<bschaefer> yeah I have seen those
 * thumper thinks and looks at the code again
<thumper>  bool GraphicsDisplay::PointerIsGrabbed()
<thumper> the test apps we create are going to be mind blowingly simple to start with
<thumper> we then need to make sure that the app is built as part of make check
<thumper> and executed
<bschaefer> ok
<thumper> there is code in the test directory that does the google test stuff
<bschaefer> ok, should be fun to figure this out
<thumper> while you are there, you could make PointerIsGrabbed a const function
<thumper> bschaefer: I've just pasted a log of this chat into the review :)
<bschaefer> alright, so simply make an app; then have it assert the value of the PointerIsgrabber() return 0 as good and 1 as bad
<bschaefer> that should be a good starting ground to have more test within nux
<thumper> yep, sounds good
<bschaefer> thumper: so basically I used the test_entry_focus.cpp to base the new test off, and have it create init a window then use this to check what the value is.
<bschaefer> nux::GetGraphicsDisplay()->PointerIsGrabbed() == true ? assert = 1 : assert = 0;
<bschaefer> i should check for false, since I assume assert is 1 just in case it is not inited
<andyrock> gord, around?
<thumper> andyrock: gord is on leave until next week
<thumper> bschaefer: use a global return value (ick, I know)
<thumper> bschaefer: don't call it assert (that is a reserved work - or it should be)
<andyrock> thumper, do you know if the using of the mouse wheel onto dash scrollbar is disabled by design?
<thumper> andyrock: my guess is no
<bschaefer> thumper: ok, was trying to avoid a global. I think getting it into the make file is going to be more annoying part
<thumper> bschaefer: sometimes a global is needed, and for this it makes sense
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah, I didn't think it was needed because I could do the check in the main
<bschaefer> thumper: but I will move it to the init function now, because that is better
<thumper> really?
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> init is good
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah since you can use the GetGraphics function
<bschaefer> nux::GetGraphicsDisplay()->PointerIsGrabbed()
<thumper> bschaefer: I think doing it in the main loop is better as the window has been created
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah I can show you what I have to see if you like it
<bschaefer> thumper: before moving the stuff around
<thumper> sure
<jaytaoko1> thumper: ping
<thumper> jaytaoko1: hi
<bschaefer> http://pastebin.com/heiwPbB3
<bschaefer> will change the variable though!
<thumper> jaytaoko1: bschaefer has a branch that changes the GraphicsDisplay for X11 to intiailise the variables
<thumper> jaytaoko1: we are working out how to get a simple automated test :)
<thumper> jaytaoko1: this was the cause of the quicklist not getting focus the first time
<jaytaoko1> thumper: Ok, I saw the branch
<thumper> jaytaoko1: is there an event in nux we can connect to when the views are shown?
<thumper> jaytaoko1: also, how can we close the nux window from an internal function?
<jaytaoko1> thumper: let me check...
<thumper> jaytaoko1: here is what we want to do:
<thumper> Pop up a window
<thumper> Once it has been all set up, query some internal state
<thumper> then close the window and shutdown
<bschaefer> thumper: well not calling Run will make the window not pop up while leaving all the inited variables
<bschaefer> (tested it by removed the inited var)
<bschaefer> removing*
<thumper> bschaefer: but it isn't really indicitive of what happens
#ayatana 2011-11-11
<thumper> ideally we want the main loop to process stuff
<thumper> did the test pass?
<thumper> because I'm not sure the graphics display object is created until an X window exists
<thumper> but jaytaoko1 would know more on that
<jaytaoko1> thumper: I understand... I can work out something to do that
<thumper> jaytaoko1: can you work with bschaefer to get his test working?
<bschaefer> thumper: how I tested it was with the pastebin i posted. and I went and removed the _global_...active_ var and then the test would FAIL
<jaytaoko1> thumper: sure
<bschaefer> meaning that it was testing it properly, in my eyes at lease
<thumper> bschaefer: that is good
<thumper> jaytaoko1: when does the graphics display get created?
<bschaefer> but I still need to work getting it into the Makefile to work with make check
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: let me comeback to you with something to do that. I am gonna have to do a it of changes in nux for that
<thumper> bschaefer: that is an easy bit
<thumper> jaytaoko1: if you work out how to add those bits to nux, we can go and land this fix
<bschaefer> thumper: I am not as good with makefiles :), it would just take longer
<thumper> bschaefer: if you push up your changes, I'll branch and look at the makefile bit
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1: alright
<bschaefer> thumper: alright, you can test it too by editing the values in GraphicsDisplayX11 to FAIL on purpose to test the test
 * thumper nods
<thumper> bschaefer: let me know when you've got it pushed
<jaytaoko1> thumper: the GraphicsDisplay is created when you call CreateGUIThread
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: thumper: ok, let me find a way and I will get back to you...
<bschaefer> thumper: done
<bschaefer> it is in example/graphics_display.cpp
<bschaefer> (diff should tell you...)
<bschaefer> thumper: Im going to look through the make files also as I need to get better at those
<thumper> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> (when they are that large)
<thumper> I'm just messing with my copy of your branch now
<bschaefer> alright, hope everything is checking out :)
<bschaefer> thumper: ugg now I know why it looked so crazy, I was looking at the auto generated make file
<thumper> :)
<thumper> someone has to fix this damn window focus bug
<thumper> it drives me crazy
<bschaefer> the dash one?
<thumper> no
<thumper> I use quassel for irc
<thumper> and a bunch of workspaces
<thumper> a lot of the time when I use ctrl-alt-left , right, up, down to move around the workspaces
<thumper> the app doesn't get keyboard focus
<thumper> and clicking on it doesn't help
<thumper> so I have to switch out and back
<thumper> and that *normally* fixes it
<thumper> it is intermittant
<bschaefer> yeah, I run into that with to many terminals open
<thumper> and freaking annoying
<bschaefer> and trying to move them around and organize them...is a pain sometimes
 * thumper goes to the kitchen to make something to eat
<bschaefer> thumper: ill mess around some more with the makefile. I have it compiling it just need to figure out how to get it work with make check
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, horizzontal scrolling is supported in nux?
<smspillaz> +
<smspillaz> oops
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: are you referring to the scrollview in the Dash? Yes, the scrollview support horizontal scrolling
<andyrock> if i try to do an horizontal scrolling in the dash on an icon, the signal mouse click is sended
<andyrock> *emitted
<andyrock> the dash closes
<andyrock> etc.
<andyrock> using my touchpad...
<andyrock> this is the cause of the problem i told you
<andyrock> if i'm not wrong you have a macpro right?
<thumper> bschaefer: merge lp:~thumper/nux/fix-819721 into your branch
<thumper> bschaefer: I moved the test from examples into the test directory
<thumper> removed stuff from the init func that we don't care about
<bschaefer> thumper: alright thanks, yeah was working on that part...
<thumper> restructured slightly
<bschaefer> was also going to start going through that too
<thumper> made the app build and run as part of make check
<bschaefer> you're way ahead of me :)
<bschaefer> nice!
<thumper> also checked that make barfs on a fail
<thumper> bschaefer: have you been able to confirm that this fixes the dash focus issue too?
<thumper> bschaefer: or at least to a level of confidence?
<bschaefer> thumper: I comfirmed it didn't, thought it did because I clicked the dash and didn't use super
<bschaefer> but it should be very similar to this bug
<bschaefer> thumper: which is something I was/will be working on next
<thumper> ok
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: yes, I have a mackbook pro
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: but there is no way to do an horizontal scroll in the Dash,
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: I mean by that there is not enough horizontal space to move around
<bschaefer> thumper: looks nice, and now that I see  how you changed the makefiles it looks so obvious...thanks!
<bschaefer> thumper: Ill run the tests and let you know
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: the dash is very sensible right now, because if you fingers don't touch the surface at the same time, you risk causing a click on an icon...
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, so if you do an horizontal scroll nothing should happen
<andyrock> on my pc mouse click is emitted
<andyrock> i'll work on it because i can reproduce it
<andyrock> there is also a LP bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/837004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 837004 in unity (Ubuntu) "Horizontally scrolling while highlighting an item in the dash or on an indicator will open the item." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: nothing in the dash should move horizontally if you attempt and horizontal scrolling with 2 fingers
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: so you are putting 2 fingers on touch pad and moving them horizontally?
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> but you can reproduce it if you are using edge touchpad scrolling
<andyrock> too...
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: ok, I understand I have had similar problems too
<andyrock> bug with 2 finger is easier to reproduce
<andyrock> *but
<bschaefer> thumper: so I commented out the global_pointer_grab and ran the test and it is passing the test....
<bschaefer> thumper: which it shouldn't
<thumper> well... it might
<thumper> it depends on the value in the uninitialized memory
<thumper> if you change the default to true, it fails
<bschaefer> yeah thats waht i mean
<bschaefer> I tried checking for true and it seems to just always be set to 'false' for right now
<bschaefer> the uninited memory that is
<thumper> that is one of the lovely aspects of uninitialized memory
<bschaefer> yeah...
<thumper> on the plus side, it is one less uninitialized read in valgrind
<bschaefer> how many are there?
<bschaefer> thumper: and yeah it fails if  it is true, but that wasn't really the problem...
<thumper> bschaefer: lots
<thumper> bschaefer: but quite a few appear to come from compiz
<jaytaoko1> thumper: bschaefer: have a look: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734832/
<jaytaoko1> thumper: bschaefer: the program will show and empty window and fire a timer that will expire after 5 seconds
<thumper> jaytaoko1: cool
<thumper> thanks for that
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1: thanks!
<thumper> jaytaoko1: probably worth putting that into the tree somewhere :)
<thumper> in the test dir
<jaytaoko1> thumper bschaefer: no problem
<jaytaoko1> thumper: yes, this program should be a test in itself, and a framework for more tests
 * thumper agrees
<bschaefer> thumper: ugg, I thought that our test was not working correctly but if the uninitialized memory happens to be 0 then we dont have a problem :)
<thumper> yes
<bschaefer> thumper: so the test is working for me, so should I push the new changes?
<jaytaoko1> thumper: bschaefer: I have to move away for a little while...
<jaytaoko1> thumper: bschaefer: send me an email if there is something wrong... cheers
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1: will do, thanks again
<bschaefer> thumper: ok the branch is now pushed with test and everything. So it should be ready to be reviewed
<thumper> kk
<thumper> bschaefer: did you want to change the author on that file before I merge your branch?
<bschaefer> thumper: umm, I can
<bschaefer> thumper: do you want me to add you?
<thumper> nah
<bschaefer> thumper: also leaving jay's name there? (new to the authoring scheme)
<thumper> nah
<thumper> the copyright is still there
<thumper> and it's a trivial file
<bschaefer> thumper: alright, also changed the TEXT for the window (even though it doens't matter)
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> thumper: it was Text Entry before, thought that might be confusing
<thumper> right
<bschaefer> ok! Looks good, and I found some un inited vars in the View class in nux which could effect the Dash
<bschaefer> thumper: pushed
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> thumper: well im going to start testing this bug for the dash so ill be off for a little
<thumper> sure, np
<jack> is there any way i could get the source for unity
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> yes jack there is, if you hung around to find out
<smspillaz> he hit the road jack
<smspillaz> and he don't come back no more no more no more no more
<smspillaz> that was an execellent distraction
 * smspillaz goes back to studying
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, still here?
<hoheinzollern> hi all!
<hoheinzollern> I have an issue developing an unity lens, could someone help me figure it out?
<hoheinzollern> I'm able to connect through dbus and get the search string correctly, but when I populate the result model I don't see any results and get an error
<hoheinzollern> probably it's something common and easy to solve
<hoheinzollern> is there anyone who knows how to play with unity lenses?
<smspilla1> hoheinzollern: njpatel would know, but he's not online (yet)
<hoheinzollern> smspilla1: thanks
<elopio> hello \o_
<elopio> is there something I can do when my ubuntu icon turns white and the unity bar refuses to disappear?
<andyrock> Trevinho, around=
<andyrock> ?
<om26er> elopio, when does that happen?
<om26er> which version of Ubuntu you use?
<elopio> om26er, randomly, after some hours of using it without problems.
<jasox> Need help, trying to change top panel size in unity. Tried changing code in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance..., Can it be that icon size of notifications doesn't allow to change panel size
<om26er> jasox, not possible
<elopio> om26er, oneiric, 32 bits on acer netbook.
<om26er> you cannot change the panel size I mean as of now
<jasox> om26er,  damn i changed titlebar size of windows. Now ubuntu looks more beautiful.
<om26er> elopio, you have a screenshot ? when does that happen?
<jasox> but i can not change top panel
<elopio> Omega, I have just restarted. Next time I'll take it and report a bug.
<om26er> elopio, that would be nice :-)
<elopio> np. Thanks om26er
<om26er> elopio, yw ;-)
<ockham_> hi, i'm currently trying to produce a patch for #785101
<ockham_> (to unity-lens-applications, that is)
<ockham_> as i'm on natty, i can only check if it builds with pbuilder, but i can't test it...
<ockham_> anyone running oneiric who'd try it out for me?
<ockham_> anyone?
 * mgedmin has oneiric
<om26er> bug 785101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785101
<ockham_> om26er: yup, that's the one. give it a shot?
<om26er> ockham_, I might try it tomorrow if I get some free time
<ockham_> great! so i'll attach my patch to the bug report
<ockham_> ?
<om26er> yes attach it to the bug report
<om26er> or even better create a bzr branch and link it to the report
<ockham_> om26er: hm, haven't done that before. how can i do that?
<ockham_> i've checked out the packaging trunk, lp:ubuntu/unity-lens-applications
<ockham_> so far
<ockham_> (it was easiest to build the package that way)
<om26er> ockham_, might be a good start http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<ockham_> om26er: yup, just found it by googling...
<mgedmin> waaaah unity doesn't like me
<mgedmin> I've one empathy window open on workspace 1, yet clicking on the empathy icon in the launcher doesn't bring me to it
<mgedmin> the terminal icon randomly decides my running terminal is a different application, giving me two different terminal icons at once
<om26er> sound two different bugs to me
<mgedmin> very likely
<ockham_> om26er: about the branching, do i need to modify the changelog? or does bzr do that for me?
<om26er> ockham_, no need for the changelog
<om26er> just propose to lp:unity-lens-applications
<om26er> changelog is for Ubuntu specific changes, like package uploads to archives
<ockham_> om26er: i was mainly thinking of version numbers (which i would need to inrement for ppa purposes an the like)
<ockham_> but as i've now switched to upstream unity anyway, there isn't even a debian/changelog
<mgedmin> I wrote a .desktop file for brogue, dropped it into ~/.local/share/applications
<mgedmin> it seemed to work at first
<mgedmin> but now when I run brogue, it doesn't even show up in the launcher
<mgedmin> how does unity match running applications with desktop files?
<elopio> om26er, reported bug #889168
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889168 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu icon turns white and the bar doesn't hide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889168
<om26er> elopio, thats unity-2d
<om26er> moved to unity-2d
<mgedmin> ah, figured out what was happening with empathy
<mgedmin> it was touching the left side of the screen on workspace 1 -- maybe even one pixel left
<mgedmin> so the window "wrapped around" to the right side of workspace 2
<mgedmin> and unity decided it was already visible on the current workspace
<mgedmin> lemmefileabug
 * mgedmin hates ubuntu-bug
<ach1m_> mgedmin, there are open bugs for your problem.
<ach1m_> mgedmin, let me see if I can find it.
<mgedmin> can you suggest keywords to search for?
<mgedmin> "Unity Launcher fails to switch to the right workspace when focused app spans two workspaces" as a Summary line did not suggest any similar bugs
<ach1m_> mgedmin, one moment please my inet connection is quite slow
<ach1m_> mgedmin, I think you are looking for this → #791412
<ach1m_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/791412
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791412 in unity (Ubuntu) "Does not switch to right desktop upon launcher click, when target application is side-window-snapped" [Medium,Triaged]
<mgedmin> yes, thank you
<ach1m_> :-)
<ach1m_> can someone reproduce this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/886488/+attachment/2586040/+files/alt_tab%20revenge%20of%20the%20titans.png
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 886488 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt+tab has problems with RevengeOfTheTitans" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> does anyone else do this: hit Super, type the name of a program (e.g. "Revenge of the Titans"), see 0 results, click on the Applications lens, expect it to be searching for the same string
<mgedmin> then curse
<mgedmin> app lens doesn't find it either -- it's not in ubuntu then?
<davidcalle> mgedmin, the Home Dash and the Apps lens should give you the exact same results when searching.
<mgedmin> home dash doesn't show me apps I could download
<davidcalle> mgedmin, yes, that's the only difference =)
<mgedmin> which makes them not "the exact same", wouldn't you agree?
<mgedmin> :)
<mgedmin> searching for installable apps is the only reason why I ever click on the Apps lens :)
<mgedmin> (because Software Center takes _ages_ to start up)
<davidcalle> mgedmin, oh, ok.
<mgedmin> ok, ok, I'll stop grumbling
<mgedmin> soon
<mgedmin> I promise
<mgedmin> the other day I sat down by my asus eeepc running 10.10, and missed Unity a lot
<davidcalle> mgedmin, why don't you install 11.10 on it?
<mgedmin> I will
<davidcalle> Unity 2D runs pretty well. And if you do a small ram upgrade, Unity 3D is fine.
<davidcalle> mgedmin, on eeepc I mean.
<mgedmin> ram, shram, compiz flies on 10.10 with the 1080p TV attached
<mgedmin> the only thing I can't do is watch 1080p movies
<mgedmin> the 900 MHz celeron can't handle it, and the integrated intel 945 graphics can't accelerate them
<mgedmin> 720p are barely watchable but only if I use mplayer
<mgedmin> vlc can handle some
<mgedmin> totem - no chance
<ockham_> btw how come debian/rules files of unity components are cdbs and not dh based?
#ayatana 2011-11-12
<hakermania> Hello! I am trying to create dynamic quicklists for my app (Wallch), and I have made it: I can create Options, Disable them or Hide them, but I can't find a way to edit the static quicklists defined in the .desktop file. I would like to have only the dynamically created options while the application is running the the .desktop's static options when the application exits. I want to hide the static quicklist when app is running. Is this poss
<smspillaz> hakermania: best to ask kamstrup on Monday
<hakermania> smspillaz, thanks, I will not have the opportunity to be on IRC on Monday, I have lessons from 7 at the morning till 9:30 at night :/
<smspillaz> ah ok, well, any day of the week then
<hakermania> smspillaz, Ok, thanks for the suggestion, I will keep his nickname
<hakermania> .quit
<ockham_> hi, can anyone test my unity-lens-applications branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ockham-razor/unity-lens-applications/lp785101
<ockham_> which attempts to fix bug 785101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785101
<AlanBell> ockham_: cool, I will try and install that later. The apps lens is the wierdest part of unity imho, with the lack of categories and adverts for stuff I don't want.
<ockham_> AlanBell: great, thx. i hope it works -- if not, please drop me a note
<AlanBell> I did a lens that just shows apps I have, grouped by category, it is great, but I don't know what to do with it as it is just hacked about canonical code and probably conflicts with the real apps lens
<ockham_> AlanBell: sounds good. you might to check out the "Bliss" lens though, it does something similar as you described, i think
<ockham_> in case i'm going offline, you can find my email address via launchpad
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/appmenulens.png
<AlanBell> I think bliss does it doo, yes
<AlanBell> it was my first encounter with vala too, and I got in a bit of a muddle with the .c files
<Andy80> hi all
<ockham_> AlanBell: mine quite the experiment, too. first time vala, first time gsettings, and no way to test it...
<ockham_> *mine was
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> I am not a fan of vala yet, really dislike the compiler reporting errors in the c files, when you have to fix the .vala files to regenerate the c files to fix the error
<ockham_> AlanBell: are you sure that's how it's done? i used the lp:ubuntu/unity-lens-applications branch (not just lp:unity-lens-applications)
<ockham_> which i could build using debuild
<ockham_> but that did give me vala compiler errors, not c ones
<AlanBell> depends on the error you get
<AlanBell> vala is a kind of macro language that gets preprocessed down to c and then that gets compiled (I think)
<AlanBell> so some errors get picked up in the preprocessing, others give you line numbers in c files
<ockham_> ok. that would mean it's valid vala producing invalid c?
<AlanBell> might have been runtime errors, can't really remember. Was confusing though
<ockham_> AlanBell: need to leave soonish. in order to try out removing the "App available for download" and "Most used" sections, you also need to follow my comment here:
<ockham_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/785101/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion]
<AlanBell> ok
<ockham_> i'll appreciate any feedback. it's possible that the gsettings part described in that comment doesn't work because a file is missing, but i think that would be an easy fix
<ockham_> alright, gotta go. bye!
<ockham_> AlanBell: hi, did you get a chance to test my unity-lens-applications branch in the meantime?
<AlanBell> not yet
#ayatana 2011-11-13
<ockham_> AlanBell, om26er: hi guys, just curious if you found the time to try out my tentative fix for bug 785101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785101
<mgedmin> Is there a lens for network shares?  I'm tired of typing Alt+F2 nautilus smb://servername/sharename by hand
<compa> Hy guys!
<compa> I'm new in ubuntu development, I solved a bug last week in xoscope, I would collaborate with ubuntu development
<compa> so I scavenged the bitesize bug list and found bug 773841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<compa> I think I can solve this
<compa> may anyone help me?
<ockham_> compa: i can try to help you, but i can't promise much
<compa> yes! thank you!
<compa> this is what didrocks said "if anyone wants to work on it, it can be quite straightfoward. If anyone wants to work on that, do not hesitate to ping me on irc on #ayatana on freenode :)"
<thumper> compa: best to try to get didrocks then :)
<thumper> compa: didrocks works central european time
<thumper> mgedmin: not that I know of
<compa> I'm also onCET
 * MrChrisDruif as well
<compa> Do you know where is located the bug, can you point me to the package or file?
<compa> or I have to dig by myself?
<ockham_> compa: well according to the subject, it's in unity-lens-files (which used to be called unity-place-files)
<ockham_> so you need to clone its bzr branch. acquaint yourself with http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<ockham_> have you already got a launchpad account?
<compa> yes, I used bazar previously
<ockham_> good. then go to a directory of your choice and do bzr init-repo ./unity-lens-files
<mgedmin> actually a fix for 773841 would simplify my problem as well :)
<ockham_> mgedmin: yup, i figured
<ockham_> compa: then do: bzr branch lp:unity-lens-files ./unity-lens-files/lp773841
<ockham_> we're naming your subdirectory after the lp (launchpad) bug you're going to fix
<ockham_> now go to https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-files
<ockham_> and "Register a branch"
<ockham_> name it lp773841 and set it to "Development"
<compa> I think I have no permission to register a branch
<compa> ockham_: I think the after fixing the bug, I'll do a propose for merging
<thumper> no...
<thumper> don't register a branch
<ockham_> thumper: why not?
<thumper> just pushing your branch to the project does the registration
<thumper> registering a branch was originally just for mirrors of other public locations
<thumper> it has been the bane of LP branches ever since
<ockham_> thumper: okay, my bad
<thumper> that's fine
<thumper> LP branches used to be my job
<thumper> so really, it is my bad
<thumper> :-|
<ockham_> compa: alright, so it seems you should be already set. fix your bug, do a bzr commit -m "with a comment that makes sense"
<ockham_> and then push it to the project, like thumper says
<compa> ockham_: yes, my comments are serious!
 * mgedmin never registered a branch -- just bzr branch lp:whatever; bzr commit --fixes 1234; bzr push lp:~mgedmin/project/lp1234, and the branch is automatically connected to the bug
<compa> yes, It is what I made for xoscope
<ockham_> compa: alright, so you might have done it more properly on this than i would have...
<compa> ok, thank you for helping whit brz and branches, but I was here for understanding where the problem is located?! Can you help me?
<ockham_> compa: sorry, but i'm not acquainted with the files lens. i'm afraid that searching for the issue's origin is somewhat part of the fixing process...
<ockham_> there aren't too many vala source files in the src directory, though, so might want to try to check them for the issue
<ockham_> that said, i'm afraid i have to leave soon
<ockham_> ...and i'd still be greatful if someone could test my (inappropriately registered) branches for unity-lens-applications and unity that attempt to solve bug 785101...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785101
<compa> ockham_: not your fault! I hoped for didrocks!
<compa> I found, there are some reg exp in url-checker.vala
<compa> ockham_: horary for ockham_!!! The "apps available" was my most hated feature in unity!
<pindonga> hi, I'm having some serious performance issues with unity... maybe someone can aid me?
<pindonga> I'm using the binary nvidia drivers, and I'm getting around 200-300 fps with unity
<pindonga> using the same drivers, I'm getting 2200-2300 fps with gnome3
<pindonga> any reason for this drastic performance decrease with unity?
